# Ullana got hurt!



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Last Sunday something very terrible happened to my little girl.

As we're in vacation we moved into another hotel last Sunday.

So we started packing our luggage to move it into the car.


Then something horrible happened:
A man, a hotel guest kicked Ulli with his shoe.

I had her bag and my bag in my hands.
Before I could take her up to put her in her carrier she walked out of the room and the man came across.
She barked as she saw him. In this moment he lifted his leg and kicked her to the side.
Very rude and she flew right away. I yelled when I saw it.

He screamed that she tried to bite him and has touched his leg.
Ullana was laying there and I picked her up to check on her. 
It was an italian man and we talked in english. She has a shock and a sore bruise on the side he hit her. He was crazy!
She didn't touch him cause she still was a few meters away from him. 

I can't understand this man. Then we had a discussion with the hotel manager. The manager said he asked the cleaning ladies about what happened. 
They said there were three dogs and therefore he kicked her off. But that's not true! We were alone on the floor. 
And the ladies were in one room so nobody has seen it.

So after we went to a vet. 
The vet was very nice and shocked about this sad story. He examined her and gave her an injection because her pains on the side he hit her. But she's scared and wants to be in my arms all time now.

Normally I carry her in the bag but this morning I let her walk.
She loved to run on the floor to the elevators.
So I thought we will do the same this morning.
I feel so bad because everything happened very quickly.
The vet said something like this can end very worse for small breeds.
I never ever thought anybody could do or try this beside me.

I also called my vet on Monday and asked him what I can do additionally. He suggested a pain medicament for babies so we picked this up.

She's doing much better now and we are relieved about this. But it has taught me another lesson not to let her walk without a leash in foreign places. 

So sad and sorry she had to experience this in such a painful way.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

OH my goodness, how horrible and frightening! I'm so very sorry this happened! Who kicks a little dog! And biting him! Seems unlikely. I feel so bad for Ullana and hope she will heal & feel better soon. So sorry this happened and I hope it doesn't have lingering affect on her with others. It may just take a little time to trust others. Hold her more and love on her & play with her every chance you get!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG I would want to kill him. I would be totally hysterical screaming at him I just know it. Sounds like she will be ok thank goodness, it makes me scared taking out my little ones, particularly Penny because she is so small, would stand no chance against something like this, or a bigger dog. Really annoying that the maids said this. I think I would have called the police anyway.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG Alexa, this is terrible. What a brute! Poor little baby. Tell her that Auntie Sylvia and cousins, MiMi and Ray send lots of kisses to our sweet girl. I hope that dreadful man gets a terrible case of diarrhea.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

LOL @ Sylvia's comment *"I hope that dreadful man gets a terrible case of diarrhea." *:smrofl:

:aktion033:


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

OMG i cannot believe that this son of a gun kicked your baby!!!!!
Will you press charges?Can you do that ?

Im so sorry that this happened to your baby...Hope she feels better soon...

I cannot understand why some people do this kind of things to animals,how can they be so heartless?


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

WAHT?!?!?! === So so sorry that this happened during your holiday travels.

Hugs to sweet Ullana === praying she is ok!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I would have thrown the bags at him. Poor baby, hope she's feeling better and not traumatized.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG, I can't believe how cruel people can be like a little adorable fluff was going to kill him. How terrible for you to have to go through this! I hope your little sweet girl is feeling better.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

That's horrible. Did he honestly think she was going to hurt him. I think some people are just plain mean.  I hope Ullana is doing okay. Give her some extra hugs and kisses from her Aunties. I would definitely be bailing my DH out of jail if someone hurt one of my girls.olice:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, Alexandra. :w00t: I cannot believe someone could kick Ullana! That guy must have been mentally unstable. Who does that with a small dog who we know wouldn't be biting him or doing anything to him. What a mean, sick, b*****d. I'm so enraged!! Poor Ullana -- the injury and the fear. She had no idea this was coming. I feel so badly for all of you particularly ruining this beautiful vacation you have been on. I have become wary of letting Tyler off leash much of anywhere because of crazy other dogs...and I guess crazy people. I just like to feel I can grab him up at a second's notice in case of danger. 
Sending lots of love from Tyler and I to your beautiful, sweet girl. Hope she gets better soon.:wub::wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is horrible. Really, an adult male was afraid that a maltese was going to bite and injury him, really? I hope she will be alright. There is absolutely no excuse for what he did to her.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Having had my dog hurt while on a short leash I always carry or have him in my dog purse. He is now scared of all big dogs now. I hope she is not going to have issues with strangers(..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh how horrible!!! That was just plain mean !!! Why are people like that? I hope that Ullana will be OK. Sending kisses and very gentle hugs to your sweet girl.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Unbelievable what some people do! I hope Ullana will be feeling better soon.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

There are some really sicko's in this world. Hope your baby has no after effects because of this sick SOB. If this had happened to one of my fluffs I honestly think I would have beat him up:smmadder:.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG there is no excuse for what that horrible man did to poor little Ullana. May there be a special place in **** for him. I hope little Ullana recovers quickly.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a horrible experience, poor Ulana! and poor you to have to see that. I would have been so angry too, I would not have expected that to happen either. we have to be so careful, I will be more aware now too about strangers, you just never know what awful things people may do.

it's sad to think of her being afraid now, I hope she will soon feel better and less afraid.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:smpullhair::crying::exploding: I hope karma gets back at him !


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How awful! I'm glad she's going to be ok!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a horrible thing to happen to your sweet baby. I hope she is well and suffers no ill effects from this incident.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

For crying out loud!!!! I cannot understand how people can be so cruel. That guy better be glad the SM crew doesn't know where he lives....it wouldn't be pleasant for him.

Take care of that sweet girl.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:blush:Alexandra, I'm sorry you had to come in contact with such a jerk:angry:
Poor Ullana, how some one could kick a little dog is beyond me :blush:especially one who is so feminine, and doesn't have a mean bone in her whole body like precious Ullana:angry: I'm afraid if that would have been Matilda they would have had to pull me off the jerk:blush: that guy must be so unhappy, all I can say is once a jerk always a jerk

I'll be praying for little Ullana, please give her loves from auntie Paula, hugs to you


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So sorry about this horrible experience and I hope she's okay physically and mentally. I had a few incidents like this with my other dog-not to the extreme that your poor baby endured. He was kicked once, someone hit him with a full plastic grocery bag, and another woman growled in his face. People are really stupid. Unfortunately, you have to be so careful. I hope you can try to move past this enough to enjoy the rest of your vacation.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

U........Uh, a man afraid of a Maltese :wacko1:

L.........Lets hope he gets a flat tire :hump:

L.........Lets hope he never come to that hotel again:smtease:

A.........And for sure lets hope Ulli is already fully recovered:happy:

N.........Now lets hope you return back home to Germany and start fresh:clap:

A.........And give Ullana (and Vanessa) a big kissi kissi from us:smootch:





*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

How's Ullana doing today?


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks so much for all your lovely comments! 

Always good to know there are friends who can understand how upset I've been.

Sorry, for not replying to you earlier yet, but we're on our way home since this morning.

Ullana is doing ok, but still afraid of men since the incident. 

Hope she will forget it very soon. Will show her to our vet on Monday to let her check for secureness. She's very sensitive on the side she got kicked.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

OH that sweet little girl. I am so sorry this happened.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

MalteseJane said:


> :smpullhair::crying::exploding: I hope karma gets back at him !




AGREED!!!! :angry: Oh and it would not have ended well for that "man"!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Alexandra, we already spoke of this and I am truly sorry that Ulli had to experience such an encounter. It amazes me how people can be so heartless and cruel. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Madison's Mom said:


> For crying out loud!!!! I cannot understand how people can be so cruel. That guy better be glad the SM crew doesn't know where he lives....it wouldn't be pleasant for him.
> 
> Take care of that sweet girl.


I'm with you Glenda. We could show him some Texas and New York hospitality. :exploding::exploding: Alexandra, hoping that she does better soon and begins to trust again. She's okay with your husband right?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

omg that is so horrible!! I really hope this doesn't leave any lasting damage  

I understand that some people have a fear of dogs(no matter what size) and would find a dog barking at them very scary, but kicking her was so cruel


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Quick update on Ullana: I went to our vet with her yesterday to let her check again.

Unfortunately she has a rib bruise as we had expected because she wasn't full herself since that incident. 

Now she's on pain meds to help her heal without too much indisposition.

I'm so sad and sorry for her and that this must have happened to her as she only barked and now has to go through that.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Poor baby. Hopefully the meds will ease her pain and she can mend quickly.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor Ullana, I hope she's ok soon. It's all so needless and cruel : (


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry that happened to your baby!!! I would of lost my mind. I'd probably be in jail for attacking the man who did that. I'm not feisty but if you attack my baby I would go squirrel monkey bananas!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

justagirltv said:


> I'm so sorry that happened to your baby!!! I would of lost my mind. I'd probably be in jail for attacking the man who did that. I'm not feisty but if you attack my baby I would go squirrel monkey bananas!!


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Squirrel Monkey Bananas! I love it!  

Now myself, I am slightly off my rocker so there is no telling what would have happened. 

I am glad she is alive and not harmed any worse than she is. I hope for a speedy recovery. Poor baby.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I am so sorry you and poor Ullana had to go through this. If that had happened to me, I would jump on the guy and lose it! I just cannot control my anger with such monsters. I am in rage right now while writing this because I just cannot understand why he had to be so cruel. I see animal cruelty almost on a daily basis. Especially when I am visiting my hometown in Bosnia where there are many strays. Some idiots think it is ok to kick or push or hurt a dog! 

Poor baby, hope she will recover from this horrible incident and you don´t have to face such idiots ever again!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Many thanks for all your lovely healing wishes to my girl. 

She's on the mend physically but not fully herself. She's very anxious about a couple of men who probably remember her at this 'Devil' in the hotel!!!

Fortunately her pains are better so stopped her meds completely. 

We often speak about the incident and are still angry and upset about it. Hubby said he never has seen me screaming so hysterically before but I came too late to protect her from the kicking. 

May she forget this horrible situation very soon hopefully! Now I'm much more sensitive and careful than I already am anyway. :blink:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Somehow I missed this...now I understand "the incident", How awful!!!


----------

